# Mars VW Rover



## xddorox (Dec 7, 2007)

Here's something I made a while back. The kit was the 1/24 scale by Hasegawa. The frame and drivetrain are scratchbuilt.




























Gerry


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Hahahaha that's great! Do you work for Astral? 

I see Team Canada also salvaged the little Sojourner as a pet. Good luck with the mission, old VWs never die. (Maybe you could give Spirit a tow).


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

this is too cool.
pretty nice modifications
on that old micro bus.


----------



## miboy62 (Dec 24, 2009)

Nice job that looks cool.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

That's really cool! :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

THAT is a great idea! Excellent build!! Very realistic looking.


----------



## xddorox (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks for the comments, I had fun building it.

Gerry


----------



## VWPowered (Dec 31, 2009)

hahha thats awesome


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That's adorable! :lol:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Acccchhhh ! A Martian bug ! Call the exterminators ! Too cool man.


----------



## hellhammer (Jan 9, 2010)

That is totally unique! Awesome!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great job for a VW! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hahaha! Wonderful idea, and you carried it out excellently!


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Space Hippies!


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*Amazing idea... Looks great !!!*


----------

